# Planning Permission in the country side < 15k of Cork. We are not Cork natives.



## pstj2001 (18 Jul 2011)

Hi All,

We've been looking to buy a house for some time now. 

Having viewed a  number of properties it's very obvious that we could have a much better  house for the same money if we were to build, but the problem is we have  no idea as to whether we'd have any chance of getting planning  permission.

We're looking at somewhere in the country side within handy commuting  distance from cork city (< 15 miles). Neither of us are originally  from the city or immediate surrounding area but have worked/ rented in  the city for the last 5 years.  I'm getting conflicting opinions as to  whether we'd have any chance. 

I rang the planning office (cork) regarding an A3 zoned site but the  person I spoke to said we wouldn't have any chance. I subsequently spoke  to an architect  friend who works on large projects in the greater  Dublin area who maintains I need to meet the planner before abandoning  the idea as they can be open to enviromentally friendly buildings that  work with their surroundings etc...

I'd be interested to hear from anyone who's attempted to go down this  road, especially in in the cork area but I'll welcome feedback from  other areas too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## onq (19 Jul 2011)

The planner is implementing policy.
The architect is looking for work.
The Planning office has records.

I'd suggest you go into the planning office and seek out applications in the area your interested that were made within the lifetime of the current development plan and see whether or not they were successful.
I'm not familiar with the area or A3 zoning or the development plan requirements but it should take only a couple of hours reading and a call to the planner for any architect worth his salt to get up to speed and advise you.
If he/she starts waxing lyrical about the possibilities of getting planning in the area and sustainable design, show him your research and ask him for a realistic comment.

Also I'd put some questions to him/her in that I think that sustainability in design has become a bit of a fig leaf for one-off housing in rural locations.
This in principle is unsustainable in terms of commuting distances to shops, schools, work, friends, etc and the resulting carbon footprint.
I'm not being judgemental or moralistic or begrudging, its a well-known fact.

People building new 3,500 sq.ft. houses who have to commute even to the shops can have a massive impact on the environment in comparison to a couple who buys an existing 1,500 to 2,000 house near an urban centre.
Re-using the building stock in a sustainable manner, insulating it to A1 standards [its been done - according to the current issue of Construct Ireland] and upgrading services with an MVHR system *is* sustainable.
And don't fool yourself on costs either building and insulating/servicing/heating a 3,500sq.ft house could cost a lot more than say upgrading a 1,500-2,000 house - discuss options and costs with your architect.

I guess all I'm saying is, don't dismiss sustainable re-use of existing building stock out of hand.
And an "urban centre" doesn't need to mean Cork city, it could be Middleton.
As your kids get older and you become a taxi, you'll see the benefits 

After that, its your call.

ONQ.  

[broken link removed]  

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon         as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in         Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters    at      hand.


----------



## Superman (19 Jul 2011)

A3 planning is the lowest of the 3 "A" planning designations.
Generally within 15 miles of Cork is a green belt - so is difficult to get Planning in.
A3 means that there is already a cluster of buildings nearby.
It is possible to get permission if there is a good reason for you to build there - if you have a job in the area and there is a reason why you can't live in the nearby village etc. you might be able to push things (through local councillor). Normally you do need to live in that particular A3 zone for 7 years though.


----------



## onq (26 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Superman.

Apologies for not acknowledging it before now.

ONQ.


----------



## csirl (11 Aug 2011)

> Neither of us are originally from the city or immediate surrounding area but have worked/ rented in the city for the last 5 years. I'm getting conflicting opinions as to whether we'd have any chance.


 
Whether or not you are originally from the area will have no bearing on the outcome of a planning application. Planning applications are judged on whether or not a proposed building is appropriate and/or permitted on the proposed site - with reference to zoning, development plan, legislation, government policy etc etc. Its all about the building, not the individuals. Also, equality legislation and EU law means that all EU citizens have equal rights, so planning authorities are not permitted to discriminate on the basis of a persons origin.


----------

